# Komme nicht mehr ins bios und bootmenu - reset hat nicht geholfen



## gilmour (23. Januar 2011)

Hallo, ich habe ein Problem mit meinem computer und zwar ich komme nicht mehr ins bios oder ins bootmenu, wenn ich die DEL taste oder F12 drücke dann wird der Bildschirm schwarz und in der Mitte ist ein kleiner grüner Rechteck und daneben dieser Buchstabe: Ñ. Ich hab schon versucht den bios zu resetten hat aber nichts genützt. Mein Mainboard ist das: Gigabyte GA-MA770T-UD3P. Danke.


----------



## inzpekta (23. Januar 2011)

Hi,

hast Du vorher irgendetwas an der Hardware verändert?


----------



## Flummy (23. Januar 2011)

Ich hatte mal ähnliche Probleme mit meinem MB. ( nach misslungenem OC )
Hab aber einen Trick um das Hochfahren wider zu ermöglichen.
Ich baue die PCI-Express Graka aus und eine alte PCI Graka ein.
Danach Boote er wider.


----------



## gilmour (23. Januar 2011)

inzpekta schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> hast Du vorher irgendetwas an der Hardware verändert?



Nein ich hab nichts geändert.

Der computer bootet und ich kann ihn auch ganz normal benutzen, nur ich will ich jetzt von windows xp 32 bit auf windows 7 64 bit umsteigen und deshalb muss ich den pc von der installations cd booten aber dort gelang ich nicht hin.


----------



## Bagster (23. Januar 2011)

Was meinst du mit BIOS reset'en???? Haste da die Batterie vom Mainboard entfernt? Wenn nicht, dann solltest du das tun..........Fals das auch nix bringt und du nur 1 BIOS-Chip auf dem Board hast, dann wird's eng!!!!

Gesendet von meinem iPhone hilfe PCGHExtreme


----------



## Dr Bakterius (23. Januar 2011)

Im Handbuch müßte es drin stehen wegen dem Jumper zum resetten. Ansonsten Stecker ziehen, Batterie raus und mehrfach den Powerknopf drücken um die Elkos zu entladen. Danach Rückbau und es sollte möglich sein, hoffe ich


----------



## gilmour (23. Januar 2011)

Bagster schrieb:


> Was meinst du mit BIOS reset'en???? Haste da die Batterie vom Mainboard entfernt?



Ich hab sowohl die Batterie entfernt als auch die jumper gebrückt aber nichts hat geholfen.


----------



## Bagster (23. Januar 2011)

gilmour schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab sowohl die Batterie entfernt als auch die jumper gebrückt aber nichts hat geholfen.



Ohoh...........dann haste warscheinlich echt ein Problem.......

Probier noch die Tips von Dr Bakterius.

Gesendet von meinem iPhone hilfe PCGHExtrem


----------



## Dr Bakterius (23. Januar 2011)

Das Board hat doch ein Dual - Bios. Kann es ev. sein das nur die Tastatur im Dos nicht geht? Falls die Tastatur per USB angebunden ist probiere es mal mit der PS 2 Schnittstelle, abe rnicht im laufenden Betrieb umstecken!


----------



## chris1995 (23. Januar 2011)

Gigabyte boards nehmen nicht immer usb tastaturn, altnativ köntest du mit @ Bios ein Bios update machen, wenn das mit der tastatur nicht hilft.
MfG Chris


----------



## Dr Bakterius (23. Januar 2011)

Normalerweise müßte nach dem Reset ja die USB Unterstützung zurückgesetzt worden sein. Nur meine Gigabyte Boards machen da keine zicken. Mal sehen was als Antwort kommt.


----------



## chris1995 (23. Januar 2011)

meine 3 zicken auch net rum!
chris


----------



## Bagster (23. Januar 2011)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:
			
		

> Normalerweise müßte nach dem Reset ja die USB Unterstützung zurückgesetzt worden sein. Nur meine Gigabyte Boards machen da keine zicken. Mal sehen was als Antwort kommt.



Er kriegts ja net mal resetet.......was will er da mit ner PS/2 Tasta.??? Er muss erstmal was sehen,...und der Rechner booten, oder tut er das mittlerweile???

Gesendet von meinem iPhone hilfe PCGHExtreme


----------



## gilmour (23. Januar 2011)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Das Board hat doch ein Dual - Bios. Kann es ev. sein das nur die Tastatur im Dos nicht geht? Falls die Tastatur per USB angebunden ist probiere es mal mit der PS 2 Schnittstelle, abe rnicht im laufenden Betrieb umstecken!



Danke, jetzt funktioniert es wieder, ich hab die wireless tastatur mit einer ps2 umgetauscht und es geht jetzt.


----------



## chris1995 (23. Januar 2011)

Siehst mal, die gute alte ps 2 halt!
chris


----------



## Bagster (23. Januar 2011)

gilmour schrieb:
			
		

> Danke, jetzt funktioniert es wieder, ich hab die wireless tastatur mit einer ps2 umgetauscht und es geht jetzt.



Herzlichen Glückwunsch und ein HOCH auf >>>>Dr Bakterius<<<<.....

Gesendet von meinem iPhone hilfe PCGHExtreme


----------



## Dr Bakterius (23. Januar 2011)

Bitte schön, aber war mir leider auch nicht als 1. eingefallen ( man denkt immer zu kompliziert ) .
Stell dann mal im Bios den USB Support für Maus und Tastatur auf enabled.


----------

